# Meaty!



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

I wanted to post some pics of my boy Meaty. He landed at number twelve in the last gazette. Pretty porud since we only did three show and he was in a goofy stage in NM, where he only took one first. Then in the fall he had matured we went to Mid Mo where he took two # first and a Best in show, afeter that we did a tx show he took one second a first and a best of opposite. Any way here you go then and now!
Then








Now








Stacked then








Kind of stacked now








Here is one with his winnings and THat is our girl Naomi who won best opposite in the same show that he took Best of.









Any way thanks for looking, Proud to have this guy he is pretty good lil bulldog so far not even two years yet so I expect a lot of him in his future.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

He's really looking good Rudy!!!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks bud he was just rounding a year and I can't wait to rely work him for a show. He has 96 point want to go into ch class with a good win. Thanks a lot


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow I love before and flyers. Thanks for sharing. Sooo handsome!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He's looking good man!


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I like him! Great looking dog!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Holly. Coach he is cool guy to have around for sure going to be a good year he has got some work to put in I can't wait to see how he does now that he is fully maturing....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Looking awesome :woof: :woof: he sure has grown.


----------



## Buddy's Master (Dec 18, 2012)

Beautiful... I kinda envy your dog.
Nice work on him too.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Looking good Rudy! Love the look of him. Congrats on doing so well with him.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks he still coming along but looks good for future.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Are you going to the Las Vegas show in April?


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

You know I love me some Meaty, darn good looking bulldog and he and Pip matured at different rates so this will be Pip's year while you are in the CH class


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sure turned out didn't he?.. NICE! .. You got a few good uns in your hands don't ya. I like this dog, whats his output level? He a ball dog?


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Fh he has lil ball drive will work a hide for a short time. Get the best work out of him by putting him in a walking harness for few miles walking bout 10 feet behind my wife while she walks Chile, so that he pulls the hole time then they go in I jump on my bike and ride a few more while he runs. He is looking the part but still maturing mentaly he has a bit to go in those regards.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

we'v probably met Rudy. I was at there, but this year, Ill have to make sure I say Hello if I see your dog or know what you look like.. I want to say I talked to you, but maybe not. I was over with the Illinois folks. Lil Red head dude with an ol man hat, probably slamming monster drinks. Probably seen my boy riding around on the 4 wheeler w B.

Congradulations on the win, and by the look of it, the ch class..you will do fine! Dog looks titts!


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Great looking little guy. Looks like I'm gonna have to get my stuff together and after hitting a few shows this year gonna have to plan a couple shows further west next year so I can meet some of you LOL.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

rudy hes lookin well balanced like he could really move.. so I had to ask.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I like the way he's maturing, Rudy. Hope I get to meet him someday.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Mccoy yeah remember the lil dude ridding around on the four wheeler with Boogy. If you freinds with boogy next time have him point me out. He know who I am.

Stan he is really athlitic but seems to know what he wants. He shuch a quite boy too. 

Lindsay we will be ready to camp out at the lake soon....


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

4 sure. Will do.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

He reminds of all the good ol stuff, like he came from back then


----------

